# polaroid/poladroid preset?



## robinryan (Jan 20, 2009)

this would be super sweet, even if it just emulated the current Poladroid program's effects. anybody working on it? i'd make one but I dont know the process for converting to a fake polaroid.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Robin!

I just gave a look at Poladroid.net... I see it as a two presets combo: One for image and one for print. Start with desaturating in the blue and crop 3 units wide by 3.125 units high. In post crop vignette push the roundness slider so it affect more squarely than round and make the dark vignette to your taste. Save this preset. In print module, you will use LR2/Mogrify. and configure everything so the image is 3" wide, 3.125" high with a tiny very light gray border. Make marging ¼" top, left and right and .875" at botom. Add a small one pixel dark border as a cut line. The overall dimensions just inside this cut line should be 3½" wide x 4¼" tall.

This is a start point, tweak to taste...


----------



## robinryan (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for the ideas, but it doesnt come close, sadly.... gotta figure out how to get that polaroid look. maybe a bit more hunting on my part and ill be able to create one


----------

